# Liquids by mail



## mcn500 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am in Mexico City and went to the post office today about sending some bottles of perfume to the US and was told that no liquid and no fragile items can be sent to any country through their service. The lady pulled out a list of prohibited items (looked like an office circular) and it seemed to confirm what she said. I rang two other branches of the post office and they said the same thing, but they couldn't direct me to any online page which would confirm this. The Sepomex site makes no mention of it. I wanted to use just the normal postal service (not EMS). Has anybody had any experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Makes sense to me. Try DHL or FedX, doubt they will ship liquids also.


----------

